
Thanks to Facebook, Cellphone Companies Are Watching You More Closely Than Ever - jmsflknr
https://theintercept.com/2019/05/20/facebook-data-phone-carriers-ads-credit-score/
======
emptyparadise
Not a week goes by without some terrible Facebook bit of news. When will it
end?

